# Is there a cheaper alternative to James Wellbeloved?



## sasha1414 (11 June 2011)

Hi  I am normally a lurker on the HHO forum but I would love some advice on food for my dogs. They are currently being fed James Wellbeloved which seems to have helped one of my dogs with her itching so I would like to continue with a hypoallergenic food but wondered if there was a cheaper alternative that was still very high quality? I would love to be able to feed raw but unfortunately can't manage it at the moment so wondered if any of you lovely people know of a food that would cut back on my bills! Thanks.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 June 2011)

Skinners Duck and Rice


----------



## sasha1414 (11 June 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have had a look at skinners duck and rice and it looks ideal but I was just wondering if anyone knew how it compared with James Wellbeloved in terms of quality as at half the price it is difficult to work out why it is so much cheaper? I have to admit I do spoil my dogs and wouldn't want to change their food unless I am sure they will be happy and healthy on it, even though at about £45 a bag for JWB and a menagerie of other animals to feed it would be great to make such a saving.


----------



## sasha1414 (11 June 2011)

Thanks for the help I think I will give Skinners a go and see how they get on, I doubt they will care too much though to be honest as they will eat anything. One in particular has an amazing ability to locate and consume any forgotten socks!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 June 2011)

Another vote for Skinners

I expect the difference in price is down to one being a small family business with a limited marketing budget and the other being part of a large multinational with a massive marketing budget...........


----------



## jumbyjack (12 June 2011)

I've just changed mine to Skinners after Burns became seriously expensive.  It's suited them fine and they are looking super, even the old one with colitis.


----------



## sasha1414 (12 June 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone, it's nice to know cheaper doesn't have to mean poorer quality


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 June 2011)

Another vote for Skinners Duck and Rice, really suits my dogs.


----------



## Toffee44 (12 June 2011)

Is it cheaper than wainwrights?


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 June 2011)

Don't know how much Wainwrights is but I pay about £20 for Skinners D & R.


----------



## Vizslak (12 June 2011)

Wish I could feed skinners, it doesnt work for my lot sadly, I put them on it in the winter, Flora lost weight when I needed more not less, Tilly was fine on it, Milo put weight on which was good and Ellie went itchy  So back onto Arden Grange for us (which is still a fair bit cheaper than JWB but not as cheap as skinners!)


----------



## Toffee44 (12 June 2011)

Wainwrights is 33 quids. Need a bag for holiday as decided raw will be too much hassel while I'm away .


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (12 June 2011)

Another vote for Skinners! I feed the Salmon & rice, it's about 25 per bag and mine do really well on it.


----------



## CazD (12 June 2011)

Try keeping an eye out at Pets at Home for special offers on JWB.  Last month they had 2kg bags on a three for two offer.  And online only they had 2kg bags on BOGOF.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (12 June 2011)

CazD said:



			Try keeping an eye out at Pets at Home for special offers on JWB.  Last month they had 2kg bags on a three for two offer.  And online only they had 2kg bags on BOGOF.
		
Click to expand...



Skinners would still be cheaper!


----------



## sasha1414 (12 June 2011)

I'm sure like most things it works for some and not others but it's definitely worth a try I think, I can always change them back and rethink if there are any problems. I do always try to look out for any offers on JWB but one of my dogs is a very energetic larger breed who needs a good quantity of food to keep her weight up and provide energy for bombing about the countryside (luckily she is a pig and will eat what she is given!) so the offers don't tend to make much of a saving when I have to buy so much...I don't know why I don't just own titchy dogs


----------



## Cedars (12 June 2011)

Symply.


----------



## Oneofthepack (12 June 2011)

The owner of my local petfood warehouse did some online research and found Autarkey was the closest to JWB, is wheat/gluten and soya free, hypoallergenic and has herbs (not sure what they're for but apparantly they're good!)and aloe vera. I had mine on Skinners  but this is even cheaper at £19 for 25kg and mine look great on it. If you have an independant pet food place they could possibly order some in if you wanted to try it.


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 June 2011)

Im another who feeds Autarkey and am a big fan, I pay £16 but was gutted to find Caylas mum pays even less.


----------



## cbmcts (12 June 2011)

I changed mine from Royal Canin to Autarky a few years back.

They're doing really well on it.


----------



## LOU83 (3 August 2011)

JWB all the way no one can compare they all have jumped on the band wagon


----------



## CorvusCorax (3 August 2011)

My dogs looked awful on it, well


----------



## galaxy (3 August 2011)

Buy your dog food online.

I used to get Burns for £37/bag (15kgs) RRP£45

I now get Arden Grange Lamb for £28 (15kgs) RRP £45 or Chicken for £33 (15kgs) RRP£45

free delivery


----------



## CAYLA (3 August 2011)

Autarky is ineed a good alternative, my mams rescues are doing very well on it, and she pays..........£11.99 runs from DG and yes im just going to copy n paste ya puppy guide and toffee44's when she sends me an email addy


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 August 2011)

Cayla you can run but not hide, puppy is now here she is delightful and we have just discovered shes related to our last Heelers.

She will have left home and started her first job by the time we get the puppy guide.


I know you havnt had any internet connection for the last few days so just pulling your leg.


----------



## CAYLA (3 August 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			Cayla you can run but not hide, puppy is now here she is delightful and we have just discovered shes related to our last Heelers.

She will have left home and started her first job by the time we get the puppy guide.


I know you havnt had any internet connection for the last few days so just pulling your leg.

Click to expand...

You have it where are the piccies

Check ya inbox in 2 mins


----------



## Henny (3 August 2011)

If you call skinners they are great at sending samples. My terrier however wouldnt touch any flavour! At least I hadnt bought a great big sack!


----------



## Sandstone1 (4 August 2011)

galaxy23 said:



			Buy your dog food online.

I used to get Burns for £37/bag (15kgs) RRP£45

I now get Arden Grange Lamb for £28 (15kgs) RRP £45 or Chicken for £33 (15kgs) RRP£45

free delivery
		
Click to expand...

Where is that from please, you dont give a website!


----------



## amy_b (4 August 2011)

I used this site and had no problems
http://www.swellpets.co.uk/dog/dog-food-698.html
I havent used skinners so arden grange vote here


----------



## galaxy (4 August 2011)

itsmylife said:



			Where is that from please, you dont give a website!
		
Click to expand...

I change it every time I buy as diff places have offers on

Type the name of the food you want into google and then click on shopping.  Then choose to look at it in price order and you'll see where it is cheapest.

I have used K9Capers (off the top of my head) several times and Petexpress.

I really is worth it


----------



## galaxy (4 August 2011)

amy_b said:



			I used this site and had no problems
http://www.swellpets.co.uk/dog/dog-food-698.html
I havent used skinners so arden grange vote here 

Click to expand...

That website looks familiar!  I've used them too!


----------

